# looking for a DTG printer, preferably spectra 3000



## teehugger (Jul 6, 2015)

Sonofa!!! I wrote a long post about what I need only to have the forum log me out and lose everything I typed! I hate when that happens

I am currently in a vocational rehabilitation program working on a business plan to sell a line of full color DTG printed shirts on a Spectra 3000. Now, I need to market some of my designs to prove viability and need a DTG printer to handle my designs

I’d prefer to work with a spectra 3000 owner just to keep continuity when I start printing myself, but it’s not a deal breaker if you use a neoflex etc. as long as your output looks good and has a reasonable print size in the 13x18 ballpark. I’d also prefer to have my designs printed on made in USA blanks, but I won’t hold my breath on that as I know hardly anyone uses domestic blanks here already, but I would like some color choices and the full range of S-XXXL blanks to offer and that WHATEVER blanks that are used be high quality. Being able to advertise familiar hanes, fruit of the loom or champion tees would be nice as quality is very important to the brand I’m trying to build

If you’re interested in working with me on a low volume basis and handle shipping my orders, PM me telling me what blanks you use and color choices, if you’d be able to take pics of every new design you print so that I can show actual samples in my ads, how much you would charge per tee including shipping, what courier(s) you use, how fast your turnaround is, what your preferred image formats are, what your max image size and resolution is and anything else important that I might have forgotten this 2nd time around.

I won’t be needing a credit line and will pay for each shirt individually as I get orders, preferably through paypal. I will also insist on a clear contract that both parties agree to in writing, just because I’ve watched a lot of people’s court. It would be a very simple contract… I own my artwork, I pay for all services rendered at the agreed upon price on the agreed upon blanks and all services paid for shall be delivered, no sneaky legalese BS crap, just each party holding up to its end of the bargain. Before finalizing any contracts, I will be buying a print sample of one of my designs to assess the print quality to make sure my customers aren’t getting color banding etc. 

I won’t be needing this service immediately, but probably within a month’s time. I know DTG is expensive and am not expecting $5 tees, though I would like to make a few dollars on this myself, but for now, just proving I can sell my full color designs is the important part. In the end, I’d rather spend a couple extra dollars for the best print quality over a lowball bid on inferior 25 cent Chinese blanks. Giving my customers the best quality product is important to me, and I’d like to work with a printer that can live up to high standards. 

If you have any questions of me not addressed in this proposal, feel free to ask here or in a PM. I expect that most of you would rather PM me your quotes to maintain your privacy.

Thank you in advance for all of your time and consideration and here’s to hoping I can send one of you some business while trying to prove my own niche is marketable. 

This time I copied and pasted from word so I don’t have to retype this all a 3rd time. This time though, I had to re-save the document as plain text as everything was garbled by a ton of HTML code because I used times roman. OK... it only took FOUR tries to post this! even pasting plain text garbled the space between every paragraph with HTML & font size data for courier I had to manually delete.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

I sent you a PM with some details!


----------



## teehugger (Jul 6, 2015)

hey everyone. thanks for your replies and apologies to the one member who couldn't leave a message because my inbox was full. just 5 messages doesn't seem like a lot, and I wasn't able to send any replies because of it, but I've copied and pasted the 3 replies along with member names so I can get back to everyone later. I'm on a library computer and only have an hour's time here.

rest assured, I WILL get back to everyone. so far no-one has sent quotes or details, and I guess i'll have to get back to everyone at their websites.

if that's what you'd prefer, you can just post your website locations here, and then my inbox won't get full and it will be easier to talk to everyone.

thank you all for your patience. subcontracting wasn't part of my original business plan, so I haven't done any research on it and am starting out as a noob for that, though I have done DTG homework before.


----------



## teehugger (Jul 6, 2015)

thanks everyone for your replies. I do believe I've found the printer that I'd like to work with AND they just happened to have a spectra 3000 to boot so when I start doing my own printing, past customers should be getting the exact same quality & resolution etc.


----------

